# Footwear, shoes of 1900-1930 in particular



## martygreene (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm sure you're all familiar- you want that perfect pair of victorian high-button boots, or a pair of louis heeled 5 strap shoes to wear with your edwardian tea gown. Sadly, you can't afford to spend $150-200 on a pair or historical repros from Lorians.

Where do you go, and what do you do?

Personally, I'm seeking a low heel- 1-2" at the most heel that would suit the 1900-1930 time span. Yes, styles changed a lot, but your basics didn't change so drastically as for this to be horridly difficult. The limitation of course, is budget. The less money, the better.


----------

